# [gelöst] Downgrade xorg-server 1.5 -> 1.3 und X schwarz

## genmich

Hallo,

da ich die aktuellsten ATI (fglrx)Treiber testen wollte hab ich xorg-server 1.5 und alle Abhaengigkeiten installiert. Leider brachte der neuste Treiber keine Verbesserung fuer mich (Probleme mit Autodesk Softimage) wollte ich wieder auf einen aelteren fglrx Treiber gehen, der noch ging. Der wiederum unterstuezt xorg-server 1.5 noch nicht, also hab ich alle package.keywords wieder geloescht und xorg-server 1.3 installiert. 

Ging soweit ohne Probleme, aber jedesmal wenn kdm startet (oder startx) kommt nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Alt+Crtl+Backspace geht auch nicht mehr. Hab xorg-server, ati-driver mal komplett runtergeschmissen und wieder installiert, aber es bleibt immer noch schwarz. Wenn ich als Treiber "ati" anstelle von "fglrx" benutze komme ich wenigstens wieder ins KDE, aber ohne 3D Beschleunigung. 

Kann mir irgendjemand sagen was ich machen soll, damit der fglrx Treiber wieder geht? Die xorg.conf (mit X --config erstellt und Modes/DefaultDepth eingefuegt) sollte ja richtig sein, da ich mit dem "ati" Treiber ins KDE komme.Last edited by genmich on Wed Dec 24, 2008 11:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## genmich

Xorg.0.log mit fglrx (Bild schwarz, X lässt sich nicht abschießen, CAPS Lock und Strg+Alt+Entf geht aber!):

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux miga 2.6.27-gentoo #6 SMP Tue Dec 2 12:34:28 CET 2008 i686

Build Date: 23 December 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Dec 23 21:11:20 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "off"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81da5c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 4

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,27a0 card 8086,7270 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,27a1 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 8086,27a3 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 11,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 8384,7680 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,27d2 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:2: chip 8086,27d4 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev e2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b9 card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c4 card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,71c5 card 106b,0080 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 11ab,5321 rev 22 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 168c,001c card 106b,0086 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 0c:03:0: chip 11c1,5811 card 11c1,5811 rev 61 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,12), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x00003fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x98300000 - 0x983fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x00002fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x98200000 - 0x982fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x98500000 - 0x985fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x98100000 - 0x981fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,4,11), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x00001fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x94100000 - 0x980fffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x93ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 12: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,12,12), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 12 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x94000000 - 0x940fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600] rev 0, Mem @ 0x80000000/28, 0x98300000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x94000000 - 0x94000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x98100000 - 0x9810ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x98200000 - 0x98203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x98405000 - 0x984053ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x98405400 - 0x984057ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x98400000 - 0x98403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x98404000 - 0x98404fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x98300000 - 0x9830ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efbf (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00004020 - 0x0000402f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000040f0 - 0x000040f3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000040d0 - 0x000040d7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000040f4 - 0x000040f7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000040d8 - 0x000040df (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000040c0 - 0x000040cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00004040 - 0x0000405f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00004060 - 0x0000407f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00004080 - 0x0000409f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000040a0 - 0x000040bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x94000000 - 0x94000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x98100000 - 0x9810ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x98200000 - 0x98203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x98405000 - 0x984053ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x98405400 - 0x984057ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x98400000 - 0x98403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x98404000 - 0x98404fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x98300000 - 0x9830ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efbf (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00004020 - 0x0000402f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000040f0 - 0x000040f3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000040d0 - 0x000040d7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000040f4 - 0x000040f7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000040d8 - 0x000040df (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000040c0 - 0x000040cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00004040 - 0x0000405f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00004060 - 0x0000407f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00004080 - 0x0000409f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000040a0 - 0x000040bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x94000000 - 0x94000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x98100000 - 0x9810ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x98200000 - 0x98203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x98405000 - 0x984053ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x98405400 - 0x984057ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x98400000 - 0x98403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x98404000 - 0x98404fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x98300000 - 0x9830ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efbf (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00004020 - 0x0000402f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000040f0 - 0x000040f3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000040d0 - 0x000040d7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000040f4 - 0x000040f7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000040d8 - 0x000040df (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000040c0 - 0x000040cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00004040 - 0x0000405f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004060 - 0x0000407f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00004080 - 0x0000409f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000040a0 - 0x000040bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX disabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.54.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.54.3

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.542                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Oct  3 2008 17:42:12

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x71C5) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x94000000 - 0x94000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x98100000 - 0x9810ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x98200000 - 0x98203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x98405000 - 0x984053ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x98405400 - 0x984057ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x98400000 - 0x98403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x98404000 - 0x98404fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x98300000 - 0x9830ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efbf (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00004020 - 0x0000402f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000040f0 - 0x000040f3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000040d0 - 0x000040d7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000040f4 - 0x000040f7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000040d8 - 0x000040df (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000040c0 - 0x000040cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00004040 - 0x0000405f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004060 - 0x0000407f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00004080 - 0x0000409f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000040a0 - 0x000040bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81f8d78

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x94000000 - 0x94000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x98100000 - 0x9810ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x98200000 - 0x98203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x98405000 - 0x984053ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x98405400 - 0x984057ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x98400000 - 0x98403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x98404000 - 0x98404fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x98300000 - 0x9830ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efbf (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00004020 - 0x0000402f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000040f0 - 0x000040f3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000040d0 - 0x000040d7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000040f4 - 0x000040f7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000040d8 - 0x000040df (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000040c0 - 0x000040cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00004040 - 0x0000405f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00004060 - 0x0000407f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00004080 - 0x0000409f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000040a0 - 0x000040bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS"

(II) fglrx(0): Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(II) fglrx(0): 10BitPixelFormat disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon X1600" (Chipset = 0x71c5)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x106b, PciSubDevice = 0x0080)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0x80000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0x98300000

(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00003000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.12

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: M56P

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (0)

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "dri" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to load DRI module

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.54.3

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:0.0.

(II) fglrx(0): [FB] Find the MC FB aperturs range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x10000000)

(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR3

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: APP  Model: 9c60  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2006  Week: 4

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 22

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.590 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.315 greenY: 0.555

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 96.3 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1504  h_sync_end 1536 h_blank_end 1760 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 906 v_blanking: 912 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0):  B154PW01 V0

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: Color LCD

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff000610609c00000000

(II) fglrx(0):    04100103802216780a1cf59758508e27

(II) fglrx(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) fglrx(0):    0101010101019f25a04051840c304020

(II) fglrx(0):    33004bcf100000190000000100061030

(II) fglrx(0):    00000000000000000a20000000fe0042

(II) fglrx(0):    313534505730312056300a20000000fc

(II) fglrx(0):    00436f6c6f72204c43440a20202000bc

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - LCD on internal LVDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  3 power states available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 311/297MHz @ 60Hz [enable load balancing, performance mode]

(II) fglrx(0):   2. 128/135MHz @ 60Hz [low voltage, enable sleep]

(II) fglrx(0):   3. 311/297MHz @ 60Hz [enable sleep]

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs is not supported in this release. Disabled.

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 13 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1440x900 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1440x900": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"   96.31  1440 1504 1536 1760  900 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x768": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"   96.31  1280 1504 1536 1760  768 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x720": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"   96.31  1280 1504 1536 1760  720 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.31  1152 1504 1536 1760  864 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   96.31  1024 1504 1536 1760  768 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   96.31  800 1504 1536 1760  600 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   96.31  720 1504 1536 1760  480 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   96.31  640 1504 1536 1760  480 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   96.31  640 1504 1536 1760  400 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   96.31  512 1504 1536 1760  384 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   96.31  400 1504 1536 1760  300 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   96.31  320 1504 1536 1760  240 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   96.31  320 1504 1536 1760  200 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (340, 220) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (107, 103)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1440x900 (pitch 1472)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1440x900": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"   96.31  1440 1504 1536 1760  900 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x768": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"   96.31  1280 1504 1536 1760  768 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x720": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"   96.31  1280 1504 1536 1760  720 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.31  1152 1504 1536 1760  864 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   96.31  1024 1504 1536 1760  768 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   96.31  800 1504 1536 1760  600 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   96.31  720 1504 1536 1760  480 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   96.31  640 1504 1536 1760  480 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   96.31  640 1504 1536 1760  400 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   96.31  512 1504 1536 1760  384 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   96.31  400 1504 1536 1760  300 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   96.31  320 1504 1536 1760  240 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   96.31  320 1504 1536 1760  200 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 255 MB

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 261120 kB allocated

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=1

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 16.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0x98300000 - 0x9830ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x94000000 - 0x94000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x98100000 - 0x9810ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x98200000 - 0x98203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x98405000 - 0x984053ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x98405400 - 0x984057ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x98400000 - 0x98403fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x98404000 - 0x98404fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x98300000 - 0x9830ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [18] 0   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efbf (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00004020 - 0x0000402f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000040f0 - 0x000040f3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000040d0 - 0x000040d7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000040f4 - 0x000040f7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000040d8 - 0x000040df (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000040c0 - 0x000040cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00004040 - 0x0000405f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00004060 - 0x0000407f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00004080 - 0x0000409f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000040a0 - 0x000040bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [38] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [39] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit for fglrx driver

```

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load         "evdev"

  Load         "i2c"

  Load         "glx"

  Load         "type1"

  Load         "extmod"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

     Option    "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier   "Monitor0"

  VendorName   "Apple"

  ModelName    "BuiltinPanel"

  Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

  Option       "DPMS"

  HorizSync    30-90

  VertRefresh  57-84

  Gamma        1.25

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes "1440x900"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1440x900"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode       0666

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

       Option  "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection
```

Hab gerade ein emerge --emptytree xorg-server laufen gelassen (160 Pakete) aber immer noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm

----------

## Josef.95

Das wird wohl mit dem ABI wechsel zusammenhängen 

```
(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (0) 
```

```
# equery belongs dri

[ Searching for file(s) dri in *... ]

x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4 (/usr/include/X11/dri)

media-libs/mesa-7.2 (/usr/lib/dri)
```

(nutze bei mir xorg-server-1.5.3)

Schaue mal ob ein neumergen von

x11-proto/xf86driproto

und

media-libs/mesa

hilft.

Ansonsten versuche noch ein "revdep-rebuild" und schaue ob es bei "etc-update" etwas zu korrigieren gibt.

 *Quote:*   

> Hab gerade ein emerge --emptytree xorg-server laufen gelassen (160 Pakete) aber immer noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm

 ich denke ein "emerge --emptytree xorg-x11" währe hier besser gewesen.

viel Erfolg

----------

## genmich

danke! lag tatsächlich an der libdri. Nur remergen hat auch nicht geholfen. Ich hab dann mal die extensions gelöscht und neu installiert, dann hat es geklappt! Bin also jetzt wieder mit fglrx im X! Danke!

----------

